# 1 ride 3 tips.



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Get a ping from a person that calls me to tell me the ride is for his brother and tells me his name and that he is waiting for me. Taking him to a family members house, where they are waiting for him.

Got a tip from the rider, got a tip from the people waiting at the destination who were very grateful, and got a tip in the app from the person that ordered the ride.

Turns out the rider was suffering from blackouts. He told me this about 2 minutes before I arrived at destination.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

The title of the thread almost sounds like an episode of Uber Gone Wild


----------

